# Google Chrome beta on ICS



## Lumberjack (Apr 3, 2012)

Google announced a beta version of Google chrome is now available on Google Play. It's only for ICS so Give it a shot, I did and like it so far.


----------



## jokkel (Apr 28, 2012)

I used it for a while. But now I'm back on the stock browser. Chrome uses a lot more RAM. That's probably fine if you have 1 GB of RAM, but for me it slows down the phone.


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

Chrome was awesome until the latest update. Can't pull up keyboard on forums I browse.

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harrisyw (Dec 21, 2011)

I've found that Chrome slows down a lot when resolving shortened urls. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

harrisyw said:


> I've found that Chrome slows down a lot when resolving shortened urls. Anyone else have this issue?


Haven't had that issue. But it seems when I select it as my default browser it eventually locks my phone up. If I don't select it as the default its fine. Weird.


----------

